# soy ama de casa hace 5 años



## Bramimonde

Hi, is it right to say it like this? "I'm a housewife for five years"
Or do I have to say “I have been a housewife for five years”?

La frase en español sería algo como: “soy ama de casa hace 5 años“

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lauranazario

@Bramimonde 
*Por favor escriba la oración completa en español*. 
Es la única manera de poder ver si la construcción gramatical por la que usted pregunta es acertada o no.

saludos,
LN


----------



## Bramimonde

lauranazario said:


> @Bramimonde
> *Por favor escriba la oración completa en español*.
> Es la única manera de poder ver si la construcción gramatical por la que usted pregunta es acertada o no.
> 
> saludos,
> LN


Disculpe, lo acabo de editar.


----------



## The Newt

“I have been a housewife for five years."  
“I've been a housewife for five years.” 

“I'm a housewife for five years."


----------



## Bramimonde

The Newt said:


> “I have been a housewife for five years."
> “I've been a housewife for five years.”
> 
> “I'm a housewife for five years."


Thank you!


----------



## Forero

Bramimonde said:


> Hi, is it right to say it like that? Or do I have to say “I have been a housewife for five years”? La frase en español sería algo como: “soy ama de casa hace 5 años“
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No. _For_ no significa "hace". "I'm a housewife for five years" parece decir que la oradora se ha contratado a ser ama de casa para 5 años.


----------



## duvija

“soy ama de casa hace 5 años“
Esto te parece bien en español???????


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> “soy ama de casa hace 5 años“
> Esto te parece bien en español???????



I'm so glad to read your post, because I was wondering if I was the only one who found it strange.  That would translate to "I'm a housewife five years ago," which is incorrect because the verb tense doesn't match the time.

Shouldn't it be "soy ama de casa *desde* hace 5 años"?


----------



## danieleferrari

gengo said:


> soy ama de casa *desde* hace 5 años


Or even: "Llevo 5 años siendo ama de casa", but I'd rather use the other one.


----------



## AmideLanval

duvija said:


> “soy ama de casa hace 5 años“
> Esto te parece bien en español???????


Algo me sorprende que justo a una uruguaya no le parezca bien; tenía entendido que el "hace" por "desde hace" era cosa de rioplatenses (sé que no todos los uruguayos lo son, pero igual).


----------



## Mister Draken

AmideLanval said:


> Algo me sorprende que justo a una uruguaya no le parezca bien; tenía entendido que el "hace" por "desde hace" era cosa de rioplatenses (sé que no todos los uruguayos lo son, pero igual).



¿"Cosa de rioplatenses" significa que las personas que hablamos el castellano del Río de la Plata (que abarca tres países, por otra parte) nunca, nunca, nunca usamos la preposición "desde" junto al verbo "hacer"?  Me gustaría saber qué lleva a alguien a hacer semejante afirmación. Tal vez haya investigaciones lingüísticas a las que no he tenido acceso. ¡Uy!, he usado dos veces el pretérito perfecto; no debo de ser rioplatense.


----------



## friasc

Sólo una acotación regional. No sé si es lo correcto, pero en Chile es bastante común omitir la preposición 'desde' y sólo decir 'hace/hacía + punto de partida temporal' :

Vivo acá hace muchos años = Vivo acá desde hace muchos años
Te estamos esperando hace rato = Te estamos esperando desde hace rato
La selección chilena no va al mundial hace ocho años = La selección chilena no va al mundial desde hace ocho años 

He visto este giro incluso en libros y artículos de prensa.


----------



## duvija

Mister Draken said:


> ¿"Cosa de rioplatenses" significa que las personas que hablamos el castellano del Río de la Plata (que abarca tres países, por otra parte) nunca, nunca, nunca usamos la preposición "desde" junto al verbo "hacer"?  Me gustaría saber qué lleva a alguien a hacer semejante afirmación. Tal vez haya investigaciones lingüísticas a las que no he tenido acceso. ¡Uy!, he usado dos veces el pretérito perfecto; no debo de ser rioplatense.


Juaaa. Usamos 'desde hace' sin problemas.
(Pero estoy de acuerdo en que usar dos veces el perfecto me dio un cierto malestar estomacal.)


----------



## gvergara

Hola:


friasc said:


> No sé si es lo correcto, pero en Chile es bastante común omitir la preposición 'desde' y sólo decir 'hace/hacía + punto de partida temporal' :


Esto no puede ser más verídico: En Chile la mayoría de las personas omite la preposición _desde_, supongo que la economía del lenguaje no se detiene. Yo no estoy acostumbrado a omitirla, pero es innegable que emplear simplemente _hace_ por _desde hace _lleva por mucho la delantera. A mí me suena fatal, pero no se puede ir contra los usos propios de las diferentes zonas lingüísticas.


----------



## Rocko!

friasc said:


> Vivo acá hace muchos años
> Te estamos esperando hace rato
> La selección chilena no va al mundial hace ocho años


La primera es diferente porque el _desde_ sería totalmente opcional. La segunda me confunde; creo que también se puede omitir el _desde_ pero yo siento que habría un cambio de significado. La tercera definitivamente necesita el _desde_. 

La RAE da los siguientes ejemplos que son, dice, equivalentes:

Odia a tu hija hace tiempo 
Odia a tu hija desde hace tiempo


----------



## elroy

A mí también me chocó al principio, pero pensándolo más, se me ocurrió que tal vez se trate de un simple cambio de orden sintáctico. "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa" es perfectamente válida, ¿no? Entonces ¿tal vez se trata de la misma frase con otro orden sintáctico (y quitando el "que")?



Mister Draken said:


> ¿"Cosa de rioplatenses" significa que las personas que hablamos el castellano del Río de la Plata (que abarca tres países, por otra parte) nunca, nunca, nunca usamos la preposición "desde" junto al verbo "hacer"?


No significa eso. Significa que en el español rioplatense se usa la versión sin "desde", sin especificar si la versión con "desde" se usa o no.


----------



## Cenzontle

¿Puede ser que la palabra omitida no sea "desde", sino "que"—
en combinación con un cambio de orden?
"[Hace muchos años] (que) [vivo acá]" > "que [Vivo acá] [hace muchos años]".


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa" es perfectamente válida, ¿no?


Es tan válida como la versión de la cual la desprendiste. En rigor, hace debería emplearse con hechos pasados finalizados, por tanto sería correctísimo decir Hace cinco años tuve un accidente que me dejó secuelas que me impiden trabajar en empresas, por lo cual desde hace cinco años soy/he debido ser ama de casa.

Pero, como dije, la omisión de desde es casi regla, le guste a quien le guste.


----------



## elroy

@gvergara, mi pregunta es si la frase “Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa” es válida y correcta también desde la perspectiva prescriptiva. Yo siempre pensé que sí, que es igual de válida que “Llevo cinco años siendo ama de casa”. De ser así, no debería extrañar el uso de “Soy ama de casa hace cinco años”, ya que se trataría de la misma construcción de base, con cambio de orden sintáctico (como también plantea @Cenzontle). O tal vez se podría entender como “Soy ama de casa [y] hace cinco años [que lo soy]”.


----------



## AmideLanval

elroy said:


> No significa eso. Significa que en el español rioplatense se usa la versión sin "desde", sin especificar si la versión con "desde" se usa o no.


En efecto iba a eso. Temo haber incurrido, como bárbaro que soy, en el desatino de poner "cosas de rioplatenses" cuando solo quería hablar de una tendencia, de un rasgo típico del habla de éstos (es decir, de _algunos _rioplatenses), no de una ley universal. Pido disculpas por haberme expresado mal.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> @gvergara, mi pregunta es si la frase “Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa” es válida y correcta también desde la perspectiva prescriptiva.


Es lo que respondí, mira. 



gvergara said:


> Es tan válida como la versión de la cual la desprendiste.


----------



## Rocko!

Rocko! said:


> 2 “Te estamos esperando hace rato” [...] La segunda me confunde; creo que también se puede omitir el _desde_ pero yo siento que habría un cambio de significado.


 No; ya me dejó de confundir. Necesita el “_desde_”, en mi opinión.


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> Necesita el “_desde_”, en mi opinión.


Yo insisto en que desde no debería omitirse para hechos presentes.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> Yo insisto en que desde no debería omitirse para hechos presentes.


----------



## gvergara

AmideLanval said:


> pero creo que las expresiones de este tipo, al ser muy frecuentes, tienden a simplificarse y a fosilizarse


Ciertamente. Pero no dejan de ser inadecuadas desde el punto de vista prescriptivo. Hay muchas cosas en el habla cotidiana que al menos acá se terminan aceptando socialmente, y bueno, ahí hay que ver en qué punto se vuelve (nueva) regla.

_[Editado. Se eliminó respuesta a mensaje borrado. lauranazario, moderadora]_


----------



## franzjekill

elroy said:


> A mí también me chocó al principio, pero pensándolo más, se me ocurrió que tal vez se trate de un simple cambio de orden sintáctico. "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa" es perfectamente válida, ¿no? Entonces ¿tal vez se trata de la misma frase con otro orden sintáctico (y quitando el "que")?


En ambos casos es un uso impersonal del verbo hacer que indica el transcurso de un plazo de tiempo, pero no se trata de dos ordenamientos diferentes de las palabras, sino de dos construcciones gramaticalmente diferentes. En "Soy ama de casa desde hace cinco años", "desde hace cinco años" es un sintagma de tiempo que funciona como complemento adverbial del verbo ser. En cambio, en "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa", "Hace cinco años" no es complemento del verbo ser; la construcción, en este caso, es el verbo hacer, luego un sintagma temporal, seguido de una oración subordinada.

La NGLE muestra casos similares en los que "desde" es opcional Por ejemplo, en 24.6m: "Arturo vivía allí desde hacía muchos años" /"Arturo vivía allí hacía muchos años". Entiendo que, de acuerdo a esa fuente, cuando "hacer + sintagma de tiempo" es complemento del verbo, *puede* (no "debe") ser precedido por la preposición desde. Otros ejemplos, de la Hispanoteca, en este caso: "Odia a su vecina hace tiempo" / "Odia a su vecina desde hace tiempo"; "Estoy esperando hace dos horas" / "Estoy esperando desde hace dos horas". En lo personal, no omito en ninguno de estos casos el "desde". Puede que haya factores regionales, pero no lo sé.


----------



## elroy

franzjekill said:


> En ambos casos es un uso impersonal del verbo hacer que indica el transcurso de un plazo de tiempo, pero no se trata de dos ordenamientos diferentes de las palabras, sino de dos construcciones gramaticalmente diferentes. En "Soy ama de casa desde hace cinco años", "desde hace cinco años" es un sintagma de tiempo que funciona como complemento adverbial del verbo ser. En cambio, en "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa", "Hace cinco años" no es complemento del verbo ser; la construcción, en este caso, es el verbo hacer, luego un sintagma temporal, seguido de una oración subordinada.


Lo que planteo es que "Soy ama de casa hace cinco años" y "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa" (ambas *sin* "desde") tengan la misma construcción de base. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## duvija

Uh! o mi odiada construcción que la escucho tanto: "bla bla bla desde hace 5 años atrás". Cada vez la escucho más. Habrá que aceptarla, entonces... Pero con 'atrás' no la veo con la frase original: ***"Soy ama de casa hace 5 años atrás". Alguien la puede decir?


----------



## danieleferrari

duvija said:


> Soy ama de casa hace 5 años atrás


¿Para decir que lleva 5 años siendo...?


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Lo que planteo es que "Soy ama de casa hace cinco años" y "Hace cinco años que soy ama de casa" (ambas *sin* "desde") tengan la misma construcción de base. ¿Cómo lo ves?


En la página 3170 de la Gramática descriptiva (RAE; 1999), abordan esto. La primera es adverbial, y la segunda que abre una oración dicen que se acerca al significado de _cumplir_.
Quizás los hablantes las entendamos de acuerdo a nuestra variedad de español. Se supone que el uso adverbial tiene a veces un valor de “aproximadamente” (“cumplir” se haría menos estricto o desaparecería). Pero, finalmente, depende de la variedad de español de los hablantes, porque prescindir de “desde” cambia todo tanto para las oraciones que lo requieren como para las que no.


----------



## Bramimonde

Forero said:


> No. _For_ no significa "hace". "I'm a housewife for five years" parece decir que la oradora se ha contratado a ser ama de casa para 5 años.


Sí, me pareció que era incorrecto, pero no estaba segura si corregirlo o no. Por eso pensé en preguntarlo por acá. Gracias!



gengo said:


> I'm so glad to read your post, because I was wondering if I was the only one who found it strange.  That would translate to "I'm a housewife five years ago," which is incorrect because the verb tense doesn't match the time.
> 
> Shouldn't it be "soy ama de casa *desde* hace 5 años"?


A mi parecer se puede omitir “desde”, pero tal vez es algo regional. Creo que de todos modos es más común en Argentina decir: “hace 5 años que soy ama de casa”.


----------



## Rebecca Martínez

The correct answer is : "I have been a housewife for five years"


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> "Cosa de rioplatenses


Y sí, es cosa de rioplatenses. Al menos en Buenos Aires se usa poco y nada "desde hace".


----------



## AmideLanval

lagartija68 said:


> Y sí, es cosa de rioplatenses. Al menos en Buenos Aires se usa poco y nada "desde hace".


Ya me parecía. ¡Gracias!


----------

